# Skid Steer Rental



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm gonna be renting a skid steer to do some light digging at my house. Looking at the Bobcat s130. It's going to be used to dig out about 4" deep and around 8' wide by 30' long.

Also a couple other little tasks while I have it rented. At the rental yard that's the smaller of the two machines. Knowing practically nothing about them other than I don't want to dig that by hand, is this machine easily capable of what I'm wanting to do?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

It should handle that easy.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

If you can get it done in a couple hours, you could pick up a side job with it and pay for the rental with it!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

That size machine will easily do what you describe. I would not waste the money on the larger loader.

Take your time, dig a ramp into the area as you go, have fun with it......be careful.


----------



## mattg2448 (Jan 26, 2015)

It will easily do that task!


----------

